
WhatsApp to impose new limit on forwarding to fight fake news - nelsonic
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/apr/07/whatsapp-to-impose-new-limit-on-forwarding-to-fight-fake-news
======
nelsonic
Does this imply that WhatsApp is not end-to-end encrypted and Facebook can
read the contents of the messages in order to determine what is being
forwarded?

~~~
samizdis
I think it's more a sort of message ID than its content.

------
maallooc
Ooh, I love this. We need thought police to control what we send, not accurate
information and facts. What a convenient way!

